# Who offers Vegas Gold Shimmer?



## mnobbe (May 6, 2015)

Hi!
I have a school logo that is similar to Purdue University's school colors. Black and Vegas Gold. I really love Howard Custom Transfers Vegas Gold Shimmer but they can be pricey. Recently I have had to also pay for a clear coat which is considered another color. I don't get a bunch of pre-orders so I have to watch my costs. Does any other companies carry a similar gold? I love the soft golds!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Howard for me also, I pass the cost on to my customer


----------

